# Clamp Cart



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I know, another not quite finished project yet again....This one is something I've needed for a good while or at least I tell myself that. The mobile clamp cart is a great idea but I caution of several things, 1st it can get very heavy very quickly especially with parallel clamps, and 2nd it can tip if not careful as I found out when first loading clamps. If you look closely you'll see an 80# bag of Sakrete in the base on the cabinet side bottom left corner. It isn't there for storage......I also later added the two boxes of 24" sliders and on of 14" because they too are heavy and in need of a place to be. But they ensure stability so no tipping happens and that's a good thing. The plans were followed mostly. As with most plans I usually alter to fit my needs/desires. The overall cart is the same with exception to the 3 drawers where the plan called for only on with adjustable shelves. I drilled for that but decided later the drawers made more sense to me. The top left drawer holds my bulk most used wood screws while the yellow Stanley compartmental case holds the separated bins of screws. The individual bins are removable from the case which allows me to bring its bin over to the project. The top holds the glues. The second drawer down holds the Kreg cabinet jigs (shelf pin jig, cabinet hardware jig, and cabinet hinge jig) as well as a pair of Bessey corner clamps. The single right side drawer holds the drawer slide jigs (a Rockler and Kreg) as well as the Kreg self adjusting clamps with a second pair of Bessey corner clamps.

The unfinished part of course are the drawer fronts and pulls. Maybe later next week as I have an astronomy conference this weekend and I'm too tired from tending to a smoker session from yesterday. Yes, after almost 15 years I' smoking again! And happy to be so....but now it's pork butt, baby back ribs, chicken, and hopefully soon my first brisket. No I'll never go back to cigarettes. That was the hardest thing I've ever quit and I have no desire to ever go through that ordel again. I'll probably gain weight from this too.....

I do stress that anyone building a cart like this be very careful of first loading it with heavy clamps and check along the way for stability. It did indeed tip while I was loading it and thankfully no one was hurt. These clamps get very heavy very fast. Loading a good base counter weight should be the first consideration IMO. Anyway pics posted below and I'll follow up when the drawer fronts are made and installed.

And for those having problems orientating their posted pictures, when you rotate the picture in your image software as you want posted save it as such and then upload. I think that will preserve the orientation. If you close the picture after saving and then open again it should be as wanted. Just a thought.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Those clamps out value my entire workshop. :crying:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Steve, that is one of the nicer executed racks I've ever seen. The drawers really make a lot of sense as well. Nice job so far. I bet it's heavy as heck.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That is awesome . I don’t have enough room to move a cart around even if I built one lol , but what a great setup you designed there


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Thanks guys. The biggest flaw may well be the width of the base but it's built to spec as far as the dimensions. The wooden dowels are 1-1/4" and the boards supporting the dowels are actually stair treads cut to size and bored. As for the number of clamps, you can never have too many and I've been collecting them for years and picking them up when on sale. I finally decided I needed a way to organize them and have them handy. One of the last projects I was constantly going back and forth after clamps and I was getting tired of the routine. I saw the plan in one of the magazines I get and decided to make one customized to my likes and needs.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Woodcraft magazine had a clamp cart as a feature project. I have an old desk with fold-out surface that could be modified. My concern would be balance of the unit. One can never have too many clamps.


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

sunnybob said:


> Those clamps out value my entire workshop. :crying:


- amen 

- I now have terminal clamp envy ................

- ebill


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

sreilly said:


> I know, another not quite finished project yet again....


Don't raise the bar too high now, I have a house full of not quite finished projects. 


Great looking project, still room for a couple of more clamps


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Thanks guys. One thing I look for is clamps on sale and often buy when I can if they are a good deal. I didn't do so good last year on one of Amazon's Bessey deals where I was supposed to get 4 - 50" clamps at a ridicules price. About 5-6 months later Amazon cancels the order saying they could no longer get them at that price. As a Prime member I had a few choice words for them. And John's right, you really can't have too many clamps. It's like having too many cookies or too much fun. It doesn't exist. But honestly, the ones I pay the most attention to are the parallel clamps. Some of the others I have no issue with Harbor Freight clamps. Just don't expect too much from a clamp that is not designed to clamp as you need. Cast iron clamps are only so strong and trying to clamp beyond their rating is going to break some clamps.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Knothead47 said:


> Woodcraft magazine had a clamp cart as a feature project. I have an old desk with fold-out surface that could be modified. My concern would be balance of the unit. One can never have too many clamps.


What could be done with this or any other similar cart is to extend the depth of the base by adding either more depth to the cart then add the wheels or create the wheel base wider and attach. Like adding 2x6 4" further out on the front and back. So if the depth of the cart is 20" make a wheel frame 26-28" deep and attach to the bottom. It just creates a deeper base, takes more room, but gives a better centre of gravity. Or simply pay close attention to the balance and use counterweights as I ended up doing.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

sreilly, I thought of that- extending the base and fitting with casters. I'm cramped for space as it is. Mobility would be a great help for me. Or I could fill it with my wife's shoes and purses as ballast.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I'll start trying to remember to post the location of plans I use in case someone has an interest in building one of these projects. For this mobile clamp stand it was from the Oct/Nov issue of Woodcraft Magazine and if you're a subscriber you'll have online access to additional info as well.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Portable Dovetail Jig Workcenter plans are here

Outfeed Table here

Universal Planer is Cart here

Router Table here

Miter Saw Station Plans here and video


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

On the mitre saw station you will need to make adjustments for your saw and dust collection system if used. You may also want to consider 24" depth instead of 30" for more efficient use of your plywood. Depends on your needs and desires. It is disclosed but in case you miss it TigerPly donated his plywood so I'm guessing economy wasn't his concern.......just saying.


----------

